# barrido vertical



## shocky (Jun 23, 2006)

Hola compañeros. Desde ya muchas gracias por interesarce en mi pedido.
Les comento tengo un tv de 21" color, en el cual solo se ve una linea horizontal en el centro de la pantalla. Como no se bien el funcionamiento procedi a cambiar el integrado que produce el barrido vertical, pero sigue igual. Si alguien me puede dar una idea de por donde encarar la situacion para poder solucionar el problema se lo voy a agradecer.
Bueno espero sus consejos. Muchas gracias.
Juan José.


----------



## S-Ice (Jun 24, 2006)

yo tengo el mismo problema, y tb cambie el integrado ahora voy por cambiar los osciladores, tamos en iguales condiciones


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 24, 2006)

Suele  ser un condensador electrolitico de salida seco o una resistencia fusible, sigue el circuito desde la bobina hasta el integrado.

Bajate el datasheet para que te sirva de guia.


----------



## cristian78 (Jun 28, 2006)

le llega tension al integrado?


----------



## shocky (Jun 29, 2006)

Si. si es que no me equivoco el integrado se alimenta con 9V.
Estuve viendo y no pude solucionar el problema.
Que carajo puede ser.


----------



## cristian78 (Jun 29, 2006)

el itegrado se alimenta con mas de 9v 
+o-24v provenintes del transformador de lineas (el transformador es el componente de donde sale el chupete que va a el tuvo)
dime el modelo  de el tv y el numero del integrado


----------

